# Draycott Cross coal mine - April 2019



## Newage (Apr 19, 2019)

Hi everybody.

Question - When is a railway tunnel NOT a railway tunnel.

Answer - When it`s a coal mine.

This is the ultimate form of recycling.

1901 - Railway and tunnel opened.
1930 - Tunnel and line abandoned.
193x - Middle section of tunnel collapsed. 
1983 - Mining of coal started in the southern end of the tunnel.
1991 - Mine closed and the entrance sealed.

It`s a long old history and you are better off going over to Subbrit`s site to read all about it(link below)
Subterranea Britannica: Sites: draycott_cross_colliery

The way in to this place is not for the faint of heart - It`s just one massive death trap just waiting too F*** you up

If you get hurt in here YOU AIN`T GETTING OUT.

Picture time.

















After a good old walk you get to the mine workings and the juicy bits.....

----------------------------------------- Oh yes ----------------------------------











In the background you can see where the tunnel has collapsed.






Through a blocked off section you get to an incline, still with a rail cart at the top and looking down the incline is the rest of the flooded section..






Right this has gone on long enough, if you want to see more (You know you do) head on over to my FlickR site at:-

https://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/albums/72157704653099172

Thanks for looking and as usual all comments are most welcome.

Cheers Newage


----------

